# المنتديات الأدبية > منتدى الشعر والنثر > منتدى الشعر والخواطر المنقوله >  >  غربالي ..~

## أنيـ القلب ـن

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XHHD8sJfCYg

*اللـي تركـني وانا في عـز غربالي*
*بعد الـــشدايد وش اللي ذكّره فـيني؟*

*يـبغى زمانه يـعـود ويرجـع الغالي*
*وشلون يرجع بعد ما طاح من عيني*

*لا الوقت وقـته ولا له شي في بالي*
*انــا نـسيـته مــثل مـا كـان نـاسـيني*

*يا ما تمنيت نـظره منه في حــالي*
*يــا مــا تــمنـيت صــوتــه لـو يناديني*


*واقول لـ"أظلم"علي الليل بلحـالي:*
*الله يـجـيــبه يـشــتت غــربـة ســـنيني*

*من كـثر ما كان طيفه دايم قبالي*
*احــيان احــسه مـعـي وتـضـمه يـديني*

*ولامن تـنـبهـت لـين وجـيه عــذالي*
*كلٍ على ما طــرى بــاله يســــمـــيني*

*لـــيته تركني بعد هـذا على فالي*
*زي ما تركـتـه بـعـد قـــتـله بســاتيني*

*من بعد ما صارجا بلسانه الحالي*
*يبـغى يرجِّـع زمـــــــــانٍ بـيـنه وبـيني*

*قولو له:اني ما احبه كثر ترحالي*
*أو..لا..حــرام يـتضــايق والا يـبكــيني*

*قولو له: أني احـبه بـس من تالي*
*ان رالااح و جرــع ما عـــــاد يــعـنيني

**
*

----------


## أزهار اللوتس

ماشاءالله كلمات الرائعه
يسلمووو خيتو على الطرح

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*ازهار اللوتس*

*لا خلا ولا عدم من هاطله* 

*يخليك ربي الحبابك*

----------

